# Poppler Missing Files From Port



## Amzo (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, I installed graphics/poppler from the ports as I needed it for Thunar. When I go to build x11-fm/thunar from ports it can't find poppler.h.


```
poppler-thumbnailer.c:33:21: error: poppler.h: No such file or directory
poppler-thumbnailer.c: In function 'poppler_thumbnailer_create':
poppler-thumbnailer.c:146: error: 'PopplerDocument' undeclared (first use in this function)
poppler-thumbnailer.c:146: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
poppler-thumbnailer.c:146: error: for each function it appears in.)
poppler-thumbnailer.c:146: error: 'document' undeclared (first use in this function)
poppler-thumbnailer.c:147: error: 'PopplerPage' undeclared (first use in this function)
poppler-thumbnailer.c:147: error: 'page' undeclared (first use in this function)
poppler-thumbnailer.c:234: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
gmake[3]: *** [tumbler_poppler_thumbnailer_la-poppler-thumbnailer.lo] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/deskutils/xfce4-tumbler/work/tumbler-0.1.21/plugins/poppler-thumbnailer'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/deskutils/xfce4-tumbler/work/tumbler-0.1.21/plugins'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/deskutils/xfce4-tumbler/work/tumbler-0.1.21'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
```

I have tried to locate the file and it isn't present in /usr/local/include/poppler/.

I'm just wondering, is it a fault of my own? Or is it a fault with the ports? I have the ports up to date.


----------



## Midasx (Dec 2, 2011)

I have this issue as well, I need to upgrade Xfce4 to version 4.8 so I did updated ports tree with portsnap, and deinstalled Xfce4 and now I can't reinstall it because of this issue


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2011)

Works here.  Did you see /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20111101:
  AFFECTS: users of graphics/poppler-gtk
  AUTHOR: Koop Mast <kwm@FreeBSD.org>

  Poppler was update to 0.18.0, and the gtk slave port was renamed to
  match the library it installes. Please run the following command to migrate.

  # portmaster -o graphics/poppler-glib poppler-gtk-0.16.7
```


----------



## Midasx (Dec 2, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Works here.  Did you see /usr/ports/UPDATING:
> 
> ```
> 20111101:
> ...



That command hasn't seemed to work for me, I really need to sort this out as I can't use Xfce other wise.

Thanks a lot


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2011)

Make sure your ports tree is updated (portsnap/csup).
Deinstall poppler\*
make clean in x11-wm/xfce4, then make install.


----------



## Midasx (Dec 2, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Make sure your ports tree is updated (portsnap/csup).
> Deinstall poppler\*
> make clean in x11-wm/xfce4, then make install.



I have tried this to no avail, I am fairly new and this is rather frustrating. 

When I try to install Xfce 4.8 It says Thunar is out of date, so I try to install Thunar. When I try to install Thunar it says that there has been an error in Xfce-tumbler. 

So I try to reinstall xfce-tumbler and that is where I get these poppler errors, the same as in the OP. 

I should add that before all this I have ran portsnap fetch update and deleted and cleaned every package prior to trying to install...


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2011)

Midasx said:
			
		

> When I try to install Xfce 4.8 It says Thunar is out of date, so I try to install Thunar.



It's hard to be specific without seeing the exact error message about "out of date".  But trying to install dependencies manually is not needed, that's what the ports system does.  So it's not necessary to install thunar, it will be installed as a part of xfce.


```
# pkg_delete -f poppler\* xfce4-tumbler Thunar
# cd /usr/ports/x11-fm/thunar
# make clean
# make install
```

If other upgrades have been missed because of the changes to poppler, that still might fail, and the portmaster line from UPDATING will have to be done before continuing.


----------



## Amzo (Dec 2, 2011)

Ahh yes. I remember this problem. When installing poppler, it wasn't copying 'poppler.h' for some reason. After manually copying it to where it should be. Thunar compiled fine.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2011)

Then something is wrong with the local ports tree or packages, because /usr/local/include/poppler/glib/poppler.h is installed by graphics/poppler-glib here.


----------



## Amzo (Dec 2, 2011)

I wasn't quite sure of the problem. Poppler compiled file and installed to /usr/local/lib/poppler, but it didn't install poppler.h to that directory.


----------

